# Stowa wristshots



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

Show your Stowas!! 79 posts in the image gallery is not enough to show how proud you are of your stowas!! I'd post one but mine won't arrive till Mid March 2012.


----------



## NikAlex (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, let's go:


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for starting!!!! now show yours!!!

btw nice watch. i have the same on order.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, here you go:


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Bought it, flipped it, regretted it, on the list for another one in (hopefully) February.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Not quite a wrist shot, but here is mine.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll Play



















more to come since I just changed the strap on the MO to a Stowa Aligator.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my Stowa:









I tried to make a wristshot, but I failed b-):









Volker ;-)


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

brainless said:


>


That is a great looking watch. b-)

Is it a handwind?

I'm guessing if Stowa still made that model (or one similar) they could sell a boatload of them.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Saxon007 said:


> Is it a handwind?


Valjoux 7733 iirc, hw though.


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

my two stowas


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

here's my wristless prodiver...


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my one and only.










Apparently I like that shirt :roll:










I know, not a wrist shot, but I like this pic either way :-d


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

A sunny day, a convertible, and a Stowa: sheer pleasure.


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is one. B-Dial 2801 LE 09/33.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Since we dressed up on Saturday to go to the ballet I put the MO on the Stowa Croco


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

coelacanth said:


> Here is one. B-Dial 2801 LE 09/33.


What kind of bike is that? Triumph?


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Since we dressed up on Saturday *to go to the ballet* I put the MO on the Stowa Croco


That's

a very nice watch, but.............in our theatre here in Stuttgart ballet dancers aren't allowed to wear watches,

Volker ;-)


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

brainless said:


> That's
> 
> a very nice watch, but.............in our theatre here in Stuttgart ballet dancers aren't allowed to wear watches,
> 
> Volker ;-)


thank you, but I only watched, didn't actually dance in it, lol

although my wife did point out how one of the ballerinas earings would shine when the light hit them, lol.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Prodiver here!


----------



## Reginald432 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been lurking in the thread for a while, but I'm willing to jump in first. I'd like white dial w/black print, black or silver hands, acrylic crystal and acrylic bezel. I'd rather not have a cyclops, but could live with one.


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Steve


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Love my bezels. thanks to my buddy soberdave


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Currently, I only have a Flieger B in the collection.










My Seatime is long sold and truly missed.


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

harrym71 said:


> What kind of bike is that? Triumph?


Well spotted, sir. It's a cafe'd out Bonneville.










To make up for posting an unrelated pic, here is another Stowa wrist shot. Flieger A-Dial 2801 "Made in German" SE on my puny 6.25" wrist. Hope this gives some idea to those small wristers considering Stowa.


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## GDG (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi everybody,
not great shots, but spontaneous ones...

my Seatime during a regular day office (this is a very old shot, taken by a low quality phone camera):








my last Stowa, a Flieger Baumuster B Handaufzug 2801, at a business dinner yesterday night:








enjoy ;-)


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Stowa Flieger ETA 2801 LE + DIY modded Di-modell Tornado

..same watch that i posted before, freshly modded strap b-)


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Icarus with blued hands, can just about make out my wrist there 









And one of the Handwinding Fliegers released last Summer


----------



## EsseL (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Logie (Feb 26, 2013)

aldrin said:


> View attachment 595105
> 
> 
> Stowa Flieger ETA 2801 LE + DIY modded Di-modell Tornado
> ...


Where did you get your strap? Looks awsome!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 996412


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Logie said:


> Where did you get your strap? Looks awsome!


Logie, i got it from Freda Watch Straps, it needed a major DIY modification coz there was like 1 inch excess tail sticking out for my 6.23 inch


----------



## cheapshades2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

tm223 said:


>


Great shots! Love the strap combinations with each model


----------



## root (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread is in desperate need of a 1938 Chrono!


----------



## kai1839 (Jan 10, 2011)

6.75" wrist


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Saxon007 said:


> Bought it, flipped it, regretted it, on the list for another one in (hopefully) February.


I should've updated this a year ago, lol


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

My beautiful 1938. Whenever I check the time, I find myself staring at it cuz it just looks so gorgeous and then I forget to that I was looking for the time in the first place.


----------



## raychenc (Mar 20, 2013)

Received yesterday. Synchronizing with my Anton Schneider. I have the a feeling the Stowa is more accurate.
View attachment 1016074


----------



## gsylvest (Apr 28, 2016)

Flieger mit Flieger. 8000' MSL over Northern California.


----------

